# A little late, but...



## Hiller (Jan 22, 2007)

Well I meant to post this pic on here way back in October, just kept forgetting. Looks like I missed the contest, but I just wanted to share anyways.

And I know a number of you have already seen this pick on OS, but I figured i would torture you with it again LOL

This is my buck I shot October 26, 2006 with my compound bow. I had seen this buck about 2 weeks before I had shot him, and another guy I work with had also seen him on our property in the same area, so I was beginning to pin point about where he was hanging out at. On the 26th I had to work, but realizing I could get done early I busted butt and got off at about 12:30, went home rewashed all my clothes and took a shower in scent free soap. I got out to my stand at about 2:30 and settled in. After about an hour a cold front began moving in and sleet and rain and snow (typical Ohio mix) started falling. Well that went on for about an hour when I just happened to look across the cornfield (250 Yds) and in the little swamp that extends from our woods something caught my eye. I pulled my binos up and about pee'd my pants at what I saw, it was him!!!! I grunted a couple times but to no avail, in all I ended up watching this buck fro almost a half and hour. Then just like it was meant to happen the three does he was with began trotting over in my direction through the cornfield. This is when I started getting shaky. The buck came in to about 40 yards and stopped broadside offereing a long shot, but I wasn't willing to sling an arrow that far. Well the does crossed the fenceline in front of me at about 30 yards and then walked right up underneath me. I lost sight of the buck fro a moment and then he reappeared on the same side as the does. At this point he's about 15 yards. I had already come to full draw so i was ready. He then made an arc away from me exposing himself at 25 yards quartering away. I let my arrow fly and saw it drive home!! I was so excited I watched as he ran about 150 yards an did the death stumble into some brush along the cornfield. I called my dad and had him come down. By this point rain is starting to get pretty steady, in fear of losing daylight and the blood I decided to look immedieitly for him. There was hardly any blood, but we followed his tracks to where I had last seen him. I had walked almost to where I had last seen him when I saw that white belly sticking up in the air. I let out a yell that could probably had been heard by the whole state of Ohio. 
The cool thing is right befoer I went out I was talking to my buddy about this exact buck, he told me well when you get him tonight email me the pics, just joking around. well I ended up calling him and he was teaching a class at OU, he said he looked at the phone and just ran outa class, he said he knew then that I had got him, that was the exciting part. 
And another weird thing is I had messed up a shot about 2 weeks earlier on a different ten point. So before I went out I sent a text message to my girlfriend telling her that I was going to get revenge on my ten point friend..LOL It's so neat how sometimes it seems like just everything is meant to be.
Thanks for letting me share
Hiller
This buck ended up scoring 156 1/4 gross and netted 149 7/8


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Great story and very nice buck.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow that is a very fine looking buck!! I am sure it would have put you in the running for the contest as well. Great job on the picture and story as well.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Cool story, and awesome pics. :!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Thats a beautiful buck man. congratulations!!


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

Congrats again. Good luck! Looks like the low blows are continuing.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That is an awesome buck and a great story as well...congrats!!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Very Nice Buck........

And you done a great job on the photo set-up.....
Nice Work!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!
Stan


----------



## Hiller (Jan 22, 2007)

oxmos said:


> Congrats again. Good luck! Looks like the low blows are continuing.


Oxmos, 
no doubt man, it's funny to watch our ratings (on OS) drop off and a certain few rising above.... just seems strange how that works  
Take care and once again congrats on your buck
Later
Hiller


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

great buck!! gotta love how things just come together in a big way


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

GREAT BUCK and beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing the story and photo.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats! That's a great buck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh look its Hiller bragging about his buck again!

Just kidding! 


Awsome buck man and welcome to the site.


----------

